# BCD 110 32T chainring?



## kerilou (Jun 15, 2005)

I'm trying to find a 32t chainring for a 110mm 5 bolt race face crank. Do they exist? I want to switch to running a 32/19 from a 34/20 but it seems I may be unable to do this anyone know where to locate this specific chainring?Also does anyone have any thoughts on running more expensive 8or 9 speed chains on an ss as opposed to sticking with a cheaper ss chain, sram for example. thanks keri :


----------



## roadiegonebad (Jan 31, 2004)

kerilou said:


> I'm trying to find a 32t chainring for a 110mm 5 bolt race face crank. Do they exist? I want to switch to running a 32/19 from a 34/20 but it seems I may be unable to do this anyone know where to locate this specific chainring?Also does anyone have any thoughts on running more expensive 8or 9 speed chains on an ss as opposed to sticking with a cheaper ss chain, sram for example. thanks keri :


34 is the smallest for 110bcd


----------



## MudInMyEars (Apr 4, 2005)

roadiegonebad said:


> 34 is the smallest for 110bcd


This is correct.  Need to change to a smaller BCD cranks to get to a 32. I feel your pain.


----------



## kerilou (Jun 15, 2005)

*if it doesn't kill you it makes you stronger*



MudInMyEars said:


> This is correct. Need to change to a smaller BCD cranks to get to a 32. I feel your pain.


 Oh well I've been riding 34/20 for 5 years and thought that I'd switch it up on my new ride, Dean Colonel with some bling and some not so bling parts,looks like I'm stuck. Maybe 34/19 or 18 bring on the hurt!


----------



## roadiegonebad (Jan 31, 2004)

kerilou said:


> Oh well I've been riding 34/20 for 5 years and thought that I'd switch it up on my new ride, Dean Colonel with some bling and some not so bling parts,looks like I'm stuck. Maybe 34/19 or 18 bring on the hurt!


Hmmm... Dean Colonel you say?


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

34T is the smallest size you'll find except for two sources...Boone offered a 33T titanium, and Vuelta offered a 33T aluminium, both years ago though (like 8 years ago).


----------



## sparrow (Dec 30, 2003)

*33t Available here...*

Go to www.peterwhitecycles.com you can get 110 5 bolt rings down to 33t (alloy only) made by TA Specialties, France. Gem like finish to boot. And pricey. But 33t is as low as it goes in 110mm bcd.


----------



## kerilou (Jun 15, 2005)

sparrow said:


> Go to www.peterwhitecycles.com you can get 110 5 bolt rings down to 33t (alloy only) made by TA Specialties, France. Gem like finish to boot. And pricey. But 33t is as low as it goes in 110mm bcd.


 Would there even be a noticable difference in running a 33 as opposed to a 34? I don't know they are pricey but may consider it down the road or up the hill as it were. keri


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

kerilou said:


> I'm trying to find a 32t chainring for a 110mm 5 bolt race face crank. Do they exist? I want to switch to running a 32/19 from a 34/20 but it seems I may be unable to do this anyone know where to locate this specific chainring?Also does anyone have any thoughts on running more expensive 8or 9 speed chains on an ss as opposed to sticking with a cheaper ss chain, sram for example. thanks keri :


Sheldonbrown.com/gears confirms my suspicion: 32/19 and 34/20 are the same ratio!


----------



## sparrow (Dec 30, 2003)

*Getting freaky deeky with gearing..*

Nah, I bet a 33 vs a 34t ring isn't noticeable. Tinkering around on Sheldon Brown's gear calculator can give exact ratios/gear inches/speed at a given RPM so you can check the numbers, but on the trail I bet a rider wouldn't be able to tell one tooth up front.


----------



## gumby2 (Apr 13, 2004)

It's already been said, 34t is commonly the lowest. I am in the same boat and am not yet 
prepared to change my setup to get to 32t. I ride 34:20 on my 29'er.
Try the pc58 sram chain. I stopped snapping chains when I made the switch.


----------

